# Baxter in October???



## mtnman (Aug 21, 2002)

Planning a hike at Baxter State Park in the fall. Was thinking of the first week-end in October. Could anyone inform me of what to expect this time of year???? Is this the time to catch the fall colors or should I be going earlier or later. Not too familiar with the weather patterns in that area. I would expect to see snow at the higher elevations. Plan on hiking the Knife's edge. Any thoughts and tips for this hike will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2002)

*BSP*

The park closes around Columbus Day weekend.  Weather is similar to Presidentials.  However, BSP rangers can & will close trails down.  Snow up high possible, wind can be pretty ugly.  IMO October, November & April are some of the best times for hiking but also most inconsistent.  It can go from summer liek to winter in a day or two.  Also when guidebooks talk about warm down low & really bad up high, these months really characterize that situation.

I would say that you would be past peak foliage in BSP in early October but I really do not pay that much attention to ME peak time for colors.  (I see plenty in NH, MA & CT.


----------



## Frodo (Aug 25, 2002)

Every year, several friends and myself head up to Roaring Brook on the last weekend in Sept. to climb Katahdin. It is usually slightly before peak foliage that weekend, so if you head up the first weekend of Oct, it will either be peak, or just slightly past it. This is the best time of year to experiance BSP. You are not likely to encounter any snow, but you are likely to see some small patches of ice over 4000 feet. I would recommend bringing some insteps or stablicers. Definitely check out the ranger's weather reports and talk to them about conditions, they are very helpful. Also keep in mind that the Moose are rutting, and can be aggressive, so you will want to keep your distance.......


----------



## Max (Aug 25, 2002)

You should be pretty safe, the other posts are right on regarding conditions.  Though we did go up there one year on Columbus day weekend and that Saturday Pamola peak was totally iced over and the Knife Edge was closed.  The following day it was open, even though there was an icy stretch in that deep gap between Pamola and the K.E.  It's been a while so I've forgotten what the foliage was like, probably mostly down by Columbus day, though you might catch the lower elevations around the 1st of the month.

Max


----------



## mtnman (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks to all who replied, I will be looking forward to the first week-end in October. See ya at the top!!!!!


----------



## Fritz (Sep 24, 2002)

*I am going too!*

I will be in BSP the 2nd weekend in October. Have never been there and am VERY excited, have my heart set on climbing Katahdin and doing the Knife's Edge, but I understand it may be closed. Question: Should I bring crampons or would the trail be closed if it is icy enough for them to be useful?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2002)

*Crampons for BSP*

If it is already icy, likely it would be closed.  If rain is predicted & the weather forecast is off a couple of degrees so it falls as sleet or freezing rain, maybe although it will be pretty thin.  Slipping on ice in the chimney or some parts of the KE would likely be fatal, if not initially, while waiting for rescue as this is a tough place to get an injured person out of.

Here is a link to some pictures some friends took.  http://gallery.backcountry.net/chomp-baxter02  The site may be down but for getting down in the chimney, some of them lowered their packs with rope.


----------

